
Systems theory research suggests wealth redistrib. needed for economic growth - germinalphrase
http://necsi.edu/research/economics/econuniversal
======
specialist
Economy is the measure of the movement of money (activity). Growing the
economy (increasing the velocity of money) means raiding hordes (by whatever
means) and spending it.

This is not to say that our current measurements (notions) of the economy
incentive desired behavior. eg GDP vs happiness.

------
germinalphrase
The consumer cycle/production cycle imbalance feels intuitively true. It would
be nice if our leadership would have such discussions without descending into
fits of hysteria.

